# Looking for Switzerland Paph & Phrag Growers



## Tazman (Jan 24, 2009)

Gute Morge,

Question! My name is Tony whitaker, former owner of Kingswood Orchids. I once had a greenhouse and several awarded Paphs and Phrags which are now gone since i have moved to Basel, Switzerland. I am now looking for a grower in the northern Switzerland or southern Germany area. The only things I can find are these crappy looking Maudiaes in the flower shops and local grocers.

I appreciate any help.

Good luck to all you beginner growers of this wonderful genus.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## Kavanaru (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Tony,

here around you have:

http://www.swissorchid.com/ & http://www.neeri-orchids.ch/

also http://www.orchideenshop.ch/ <-- They have a lot more plants than in the website. and a lot of very interesting ones too  They will be the first two weeks of February attending the Orchids Show in Basel.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome Tony!!!!!! I hope you find what you want...


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome Tony! Good luck! What would some of us do if we didn't have so many choices?!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2009)

Welcome to Slippertalk! Looks like you are going to try to rebuild your collection.


----------

